# The One Thing The Media Doesn't Like To Talk About



## Alex (6/11/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/11/15)

Eye opening no doubt, but Im more concerned with things SA that affect me directly, eg this week PnPay has monster special on HOC roma espresso for R44.90 as opposed to the usual R60, but nothing is reported in the "specials" pamphlets that do the rounds midweek.
Perhaps someone in the retail line of work can explain why a big store like PnP would have a special and not advertise it.
Is there some sort of coffee conspiracy or what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (17/11/15)

Big retailers don't pay for their adds they expect the supplier to pick up the bill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MJ INC (17/11/15)

Jan said:


> Big retailers don't pay for their adds they expect the supplier to pick up the bill.


This. Also many specials are forced on to the wholesaler with the retailer keeping it's same margin. The contracts you sign with them are very one sided and have a ton of clauses


----------

